# Should i buy 2 TB Internal HDD or Two 1 TB HDDs?



## ajaymailed (Oct 20, 2012)

WD Caviar 2 TB Internal HDD is going for 6.1K at flip kart. I was thinking about reliability of 2 TB HDD. What if it fails? the entire 2 TB just gone. The Plan i had in my mind is to buy 1 TB right now and then later purchase another 1 TB when prices fall further. I dont store really important data anyway its just media, games etc. But i was thinking about possibility of entire 2 TB failing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

if it is not important data then to save money buy 2tb(my suggestion seagate 2tb 5900rpm,forget WD caviar green buy at least blue & black is too costly).in case of hdd luck is the most important factor & also if you can visit a big market like nehru place,delhi or lamington road mumbai then buy directly from there(just my personal opinion).


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

Go for 2TB. Its like asking whether to buy 2 500GB or 1TB? lol.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 20, 2012)

Buy 2TB Directly. Or you could buy 1Tb+1Tb Internal.


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess 2TB comes around 6~7 k, whereas 2 1TB's will cost you >8k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

current price of seagate internal 2tb 5900 rpm is ~5800 in nehru place,delhi.


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok. Flipkart is overpriced and lists 2 TB WD Caviar as 6.1k.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions guyz. Although i am using Computer since a decade, never had a HDD Failing, only had corrupted partition which i had to format. I also wanted to know about using Enclosure/Case for internal HDD to use it as an external HDD as well. can i use it just like external hard disk, with power, USB etc.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes if you buy a enclosure then you can use the HDD as an external HDD without any problems. 

Yes if you buy a enclosure then you can use the HDD as an external HDD without any problems.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2012)

If you have extra money, go for a couple of 1TB drives. I have bad experience with both WD & Seagate 2TB drives. If money is a concern and data is not so important, then go for 2TB.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2012)

Also better get WD Black series or Blue series rather than Green series. Many say that Green series is not that reliable.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2012)

Blue series doesn't have any 2TB drive afaik. Black series are too costly and not so easily available. And Seagate Green series are also not reliable.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah but WD Green series had some issues IIRC. Many didn't liked them, also OP didn't gave any budget so I suggested that.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 22, 2012)

WD is good till 1TB as lot of incidents reported for 2TB Greem failure. better stick to Seagate in case of 2TB.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Segate is also not without issues. They have issues also and they provide 1 year warranty only unlike 2 year for WD.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am also willing to purchase 1tb internal hard disk, i searched almost all online sites but unable to get WD 1Tb cavier blue..can anybody help me????


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Did you searched for it in Flipkart, SMC, snapdeal, primeabgb etc ???


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

> Yeah but WD Green series had some issues IIRC. Many didn't liked them, also OP didn't gave any budget so I suggested that.


My budget 1 Tb is around 5K and for 2 TB  its max 7K.



nikku_hot123 said:


> I am also willing to purchase 1tb internal hard disk, i searched almost all online sites but unable to get WD 1Tb cavier blue..can anybody help me????


WD Caviar Blue 1 TB Desktop Internal SATA Hard Disk WD10EALX


----------

